# Clutch for vr6 turbo



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Just wondering what kind of clutch you guys are running on your setups.

clutch master fx400?


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

yup.

I have a 6 puck fx400 and I like it so much I ordered another one for next time.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Have two 12v's at home both turbo'd. The 3.0 is on the ACT spring 6 puck system, and the low boost is using the XTD spring 6 puck system (it was free), works fine at 13psi.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Have two 12v's at home both turbo'd. The 3.0 is on the ACT spring 6 puck system, and the low boost is using the XTD spring 6 puck system (it was free), works fine at 13psi.


how do you like act's clutch?


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> yup.
> 
> I have a 6 puck fx400 and I like it so much I ordered another one for next time.


that makes me happy


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I like the act setup, it's nice and it's holding. I have the same clutch in my BT stroked 1.8t. it's holding at 30 psi also. Plus ACT is about 15 minutes away from my house so I can get stuff fixed right away if needed.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I just pulled a spec stage 3 out that I have zero complaints about, but I know a ton of people who have had trouble with them. I just put in a clutchnet 6 puck sprung with their red pressure plate and a stock flywheel. It has a great pedal feel to it, almost no chatter at all. I haven't had it to the track yet though. 

Here is the spec after 5+ years of nice weather beatings. It's totally shot, but never slipped at all. It was just getting to be a pain to drive with only about 1/8" of pedal travel where the clutch grabbed.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

I am going to check act out. I have heard many good things about the fx400 tho.

I assume a 4 puck clutch would be a liittle too aggressive for the streets? Does anyone drive daily with one of those?


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

_muppet_ said:


> I just pulled a spec stage 3 out that I have zero complaints about, but I know a ton of people who have had trouble with them. I just put in a clutchnet 6 puck sprung with their red pressure plate and a stock flywheel. It has a great pedal feel to it, almost no chatter at all. I haven't had it to the track yet though.
> 
> Here is the spec after 5+ years of nice weather beatings. It's totally shot, but never slipped at all. It was just getting to be a pain to drive with only about 1/8" of pedal travel where the clutch grabbed.
> ]


How does the clutchnet hold when your givin her ****? I have a heavy foot usually and I want something that going to hold up in any condition


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a t70 on a vr and 17. Pounds daily.. stock clutch stock trans stock diff.. only broke one trans soo far.. and its my daily 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I've been running a Spec stage 3+ for over 17,000 miles now on my daily drivin VRT and it feels great and has held up just fine.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

95GOLFIIIJOSH said:


> I have a t70 on a vr and 17. Pounds daily.. stock clutch stock trans stock diff.. only broke one trans soo far.. and its my daily
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


haha wow

well i will definetly be upgrading my clutch


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd say Clutchnet , i'm running a custom red PP +100% clamp load over stock, + sprung disk
STill loving it, it's a bit harsh, but that doesn't matter if it won't break

Google @ 
Spec clutch failure
Clutchnet clutch failure 

etc etc

see what you find (almost nothing on clutchnet)


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

used clutchnet red 2x spring pressure plate and a six puck clutch disc, it never broke on me


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Clutchnet x2 pp with 6puck sprung here :wave: it never broke on me.... got the same clutchnet kit for my new setup as well... got rid of my old clutch only bcus i sold it with my longblock this past june...


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Same here clutchnet 6 puck sprung with 2x pp. Still going strong held 27 psi on the dyno and couple of track days and it a daily driver.
All the other brands suck. I have broke Spec and CM pp's. They are not made for high hp cars. They are stock pp's with different color spray paint. :sly:


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been seeing a lot of good feedback from clutchnet. even spec seems to be a top brand.
did you guys buy your clutchnet as a kit or did you have to buy a separate pp?

i feel pretty good from what ive heard about cn, where did you guys buy yours from? anyone from canada chime in


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> Clutchnet x2 pp with 6puck sprung here :wave: it never broke on me.... got the same clutchnet kit for my new setup as well... got rid of my old clutch only bcus i sold it with my longblock this past june...


always helpfull:beer:


----------

